# removing scartches.....



## VTdigger (Feb 15, 2012)

This is a  question about depression glass, but it could include scratched bottles as well, I bought a depression glass plate in the patrician style for $3.50, the plate has some knife scratches from being used, is there anyway to remove the scratches or make them less visable?  Would eye glass cleaner do anything to remove scartches on glass?


----------



## epackage (Feb 15, 2012)

polishing them out is the only way I'm aware of...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 15, 2012)

There's stuff they make that you can put into scratches/gouges to fill them... Dunno what it's called, but I've seen commercials advertising such a thing for glasses. Would be interesting to try.


----------



## AlexD (Aug 14, 2012)

Get some Mineral Oil and a buffer or a rag. Add a little bit on and polish it for a little while, then wipe clean [][]


----------



## JarDoctor (Aug 29, 2012)

They can be buffed out by someone who has a wet buffing wheel.  With a standard buffing wheel glass gets too hot with horrible consequences.  Flat glass except for fruit jar lids is one area that is not able to be tumbled currently.
 Good luck.


----------

